# Need rear window for 1982 Midas Travel Master



## flyguy5219 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm looking for a used rear window. Anybody out there know of a RV wrecking yard that might have a 33"x22"
slider??

Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Re: Need rear window for 1982 Midas Travel Master

There a big one down in High Springs, Fl. I do not know the name of it,  a friend of mine told me about it. I suggest you go on line and Google RV savage yards in Fl and see what comes up. Good luck.


----------

